# The "Flagship" howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are some photo's of a Flagship howler that I made today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! I really like the rainbow of colors in that one Rich. Do you have a picture of how these horns look before you start on them ? Are they all chipped and frayed on the ends ? or are they fairly smooth to begin with ?
I'm curious as to the steps you take to make one of these. I guess the hardest part is bargaining with the cow to give 'em up


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Youngdon,
Those particular horns were already polished when I bought them. I got a good deal on them by purchasing 100 of them. Most of them make decent howlers, but a few in that bunch are just not good enough for howlers. I will find something else to do with those rejects.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Good looking horn Rich!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks fantastic !


----------

